# Can you say fast Gait? HAHA



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

O.O wow... That's beautiful! Fascinating!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

That was....awesome!!! Too short! Hahah


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Dang! Thats a quick little guy!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

You gotta check out Homer.

Turn on sound at the end to hear his foot falls. He's a freight train. Wish they guy was lighter on his mouth though. I love Racking horses. I swear they are a guilty pleasure. I have a Saddlebred and a Friesian but I can spend an entire day looking at racking horses online. Hahaha.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW! Who do I see to ride one of those puppies?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> WOW! Who do I see to ride one of those puppies?



Start looking for "single footing" speed rackers!

As much as I like Homer I'd really KILL for Digger. His video ALWAYS gives me goose bumps.






Check out Rowdy too. I think he was the foundation "Rowdy" for the lines that are so fast, and popular now. Anyone into Speed Racking knows the "Rowdy line." HE was fast OMG and the dude is bareback and only has one arm. They FLY.

Don't get me started on Speed Racking. I better just turn the computer off because I get all rabid. LOL 






Watching both these videos above give me goosebumps!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow, look at those legs go!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

holly crap! so fast yet so smooth


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Go Rowdy Go!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

My best friend from down home actually knew Johnny Demetrius. Best I remember without calling her, the first of the Rowdy line was actually Rowdy Rawhide. She was telling me that he had ridden Rowdy in the median of one of the highways in KY...actually keeping up with the cars! I would have loved to have met him!!!!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

OK Ive never been a fan of gaited horses but I think Ive just fallen in love with the racking horse breed. Im now determined to have one when I grow up.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

.... I'll take two. O_O


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love to watch them go! I just always wonder why they have such a death grip in those long shanked curbs though.... It boggles me how fast their little legs get to goin'....


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

HOLY MOLEY! And I thought my horse had a fast trot! WOAHH


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

MUAHAHAHAHA, GO RISSA! :lol: I share your deeply rooted passion. Arabians have always been my number one, but sweet geez louise, I can watch speed racking vids the entire day. I swear Shay-la and Ashley get sick of me showing them vids. I WILL own a racking horse someday!

I absolutely ADORE this little Icelandic - they call it a tolt, but it's the same thing.






Also, I've always loved this guy - not a ton of actual video footage, but these photos just really display the gait well.






And, if you really want to get a feel for the entire "racking horse culture", look up all the videos posted by *doubemfarm. *They host annual events, and it's wicked because you really get a feel for what a close knit and almost ******* community they have :lol: I love how you see these big biker looking guys in plaid shirts and covered in tattoos with a beer in hand flying by the camera. These horses are definately their pride and joy!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty Boy Floyd!

You have good taste too.    

Floyd is in my state and not so far from me either. Him or GraveDigger would be two stallions I'd love to get a foal from if I had a racking mare up to standard. 

Oh I love racking horses.


----------

